# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  التعريف بطبعات كتاب: "النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح" للحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني.

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

بسم الله والحمد لله ، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم تسليمًا، وبعد:
لا أعرف لكتاب "النكت على ابن الصلاح" للحافظ ابن حجر طبعة قبل التي قام على خدمتها وتحقيقها الشيخ ربيع المدخلي ، وهذا لا شك فيه توفيق من الله عز وجل، فالكتاب على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية والنفع وهو من أكثر كتب الحافظ ابن حجر تحريرًا، والكتاب في أصله رسالةٌ علميةٌ حصل بها الشيخ على درجة الدكتوراه من جامعة الملك عبد العزيز سابقًا – جامعة أم القرى حاليًا – سنة 1400هـ.
وطبع الكتاب بتحقيق الشيخ لأول مرة ضمن أعمال المجلس العلمي لإحياء التراث الإسلامي بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية سنة 1404هـ.
ثم أعيد طبعه بلا زيادة ولا نقصان بدار الراية للنشر والتوزيع بالرياض سنة 1408هـ .
وعلى هذه الطبعة أعيد تصويره عدة مرات، بين يديَّ الآن منها الطبعة الرابعة الصادرة سنة 1417هـ .
وقد كتب بعض الباحثين في نقد هذه الطبعة من النكت ، وكان من تلك الانتقادات التي تعرضت لعمل الشيخ ربيع بالنقد في تحقيقه لكتاب النكت ما كتبه ناصر بن عبد المحسن القحطاني بعنوان "المعيار في معرفة ربيع ابن هادي المدخلي بعلم الحديث "، وهو نقد قاصر، فاته الكثير من الأمور، وقرأت أن للشيخ ربيع ردًا على هذا البحث ، لكن لم أقرأه .
ثم أصدر الشيخ طبعته الأخيرة للكتاب بمكتبة الفرقان – عجمان – الإمارات العربية المتحدة سنة 1424هـ /2003م وتقع هذه الطبعة في مجلدين أيضًا حافظ فيها الشيخ على تقسيم الكتاب دون صفحاته ، ففي الطبعات السابقة للكتاب كان تسلسل الصفحات متصلًا بين المجلدين ويقع الكتاب في (968) صفحة بالفهارس، بينما في الطبعة الأخيرة يقع المجلد الأول في (344) صفحة ، والثاني في (347) صفحة - أي (691) صفحة - لكل مجلد منها ترقيم مستقل .
أخذ الشيخ في هذه الطبعة الثانية ببعض الانتقادات التي وجهت إلى الطبعة الأولى، فصوبها ولم يصوب بعضها رغم وضوحه .
وقد سُرِق الكتاب وطُبِع في دار الكتب العلمية بعد ذلك ، كشأن هذه الدار مع كتب وتحقيقات أهل العلم، السرقة والتحريف .
وقد علقت بعض الملاحظات على الطبعة الثانية الصادرة عن مكتبة الفرقان ، فلعلي أعود فأسجلها هنا ، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله .

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

جزاكم الله خيرًا أخانا الكريم / علي على نقدكم البنَّاء .

وليتَ كلَّ من ينقُدُ كتابًا أو مؤلَّفًا ينقده بهذا الأدب الذي غايته نفع المسلمين ، وخاصَّةً طلبة العلم ...

أعانك الله ، وبارك فيك ...

----------


## المحرر

وللشيخ الدكتور / ماهر الفحل - حفظه الله - عناية بهذا الكتاب ، وقد سَلَّمَ الكتاب - مع كتب أُخَر بتحقيقه - لدار الميمان قبل قرابة السنتين أو تزيد ، ونحن في انتظار هذه الطبعة ! وقد نقد فيها عمل الدكتور ربيع بن هادي عمير .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ رمضان ، وجزاك الله خيرًا .
الأخ عبد الله المزروع، بارك الله فيكم وفي الشيخ ماهر ونفع بكما .
وأشكر مروركما.

----------


## ماهر الفحل

أجزل الله لكم الثواب وأدخلكم الجنة بغير حساب وجمعنا ووالدينا وإياكم في الفردوس الأعلى .
نعم لقد تأخر الكتاب كثيراً عندهم ، وكذلك مختصر المختصر ، واختصار علوم الحديث ، نسأل الله أن ييسر لنا ولجميع المسلمين 
وفقكم الله ونفع بكم وستر عليكم

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الكريم

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

على ذلك لو تفضل شيخنا الشيخ ماهر الفحل ، بوضع الخطوط العريضة التي سار عليها في نقد الكتاب وتقويمه ، أو بعبارة أوضح سببه في إعادة تحقيق الكتاب أرى ذلك مناسبًا ، إن شاء الله .

----------


## ماهر الفحل

أجزل الله لكم الثواب وبارك الله فيكم
هذا شيء من مقدمة الكتاب 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إنَّ الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات 
أعمالنا ، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له ، ونشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا  شريك له .
(( وأشهد أنَّ محمداً عبده ورسوله ، وأمينه على وحيه ، وخيرته من خلقه  وسفيره بينه وبين عباده ، المبعوث بالدين القويم ، والمنهج المستقيم ، أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين ، وإماماً للمتقين ، وحجةً على الخلائق أجمعين )).(( يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِيْنَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلاَ تَمُوْتُنَّ إِلاَّ وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُوْنَ )) .   
آل عمران : 102.
((  يا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاءً واتَّقُوا اللهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءلُوْنَ بهِ وَالأَرْحَامِ إنَّ اللهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيْباً  )) . النساء : 1 . 
(( يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِيْنَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللهَ وَقُوْلُوا قَوْلاً سَدِيْداً * يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ ويَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوْبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللهَ وَرَسُوْلَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيْماً )) . الأحزاب : 70 – 71 .
أما بعد :
فقد اصطفى الله تعالى هذه الأمة ، وشرّفها إذ اختار لها هذا الدين القويم ، وجعل أساسها المشيد وركنها الركين (( كتابه العزيز )) ، وهيَّأ هذه الأمة لتضطلع بتلك المهمة ، ألا وهي حفظ هذا الكتاب الذي تعهد الله تبارك وتعالى سلفاً بحفظه ، فقال : 
(( إنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلنَا الذِّكْرَ وإنَّا لَهُ لَحافِظُونَ )) . الحجر : 9 ، فرزقها جودة الفهم وقوة الحافظة، ووفور الذهن ، فلم يتمكن أحد – بحمد الله – من أن يتجرأ فيزيد أو ينقص حرفاً أو حركةً منه .
وكان مما احتواه عهد الله بحفظ القرآن الكريم حفظ سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومن ذلك حفظ أحاديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم بأسانيدها  فكان الإسناد أحد الخصائص التي اختص الله تعالى بها أمة صفيِّه صلى الله عليه وسلم .
ولقد أدرك الصدر الأول أهمية ذلك ، فروى الإمام مسلم وغيره عن محمد بن سيرين أنه قَالَ : (( إنَّ هذا العلم دين ، فانظروا عمن تأخذون دينكم )) وروى عنه أنه قال : (( لم يكونوا يسألون عن الإسناد ، فلما وقعت الفتنة ، قالوا : سمّوا لنا رجالكم ، فينظر إلى  أهل السنة فيؤخذ حديثهم ، وينظر إلى أهل البدع فلا يؤخذ حديثهم )) .
ومن ثَمَّ افتقر الأمر إلى معرفة ضبط الراوي وصدقه ، فكانت الحاجة ماسة إلى استكمال هذا الأمر ، فكان نشوء (( علم الجرح والتعديل )) أو (( علم الرجال )) .
وعلى الرغم من أن هذا العلم لم يكن فجائي الظهور ، إلا أنه لا مناص من القول بأنه كان مبكر الظهور جداً ، وينجلي ذلك مما نقلناه سالفاً عن ابن سيرين . وقد كان المسلمون مطمئنين إلى أن الله تعالى يهيئ لهذا الأمر من يقوم به ويتحمل أعباء هذه المهمة الجسيمة ، فقد أسند ابن عدي في مقدمة " الكامل " ، وابن الجوزي في مقدمة 
" الموضوعات " أنه قيل لعبد الله بن  المبارك : هذه الأحاديث المصنوعة ؟ فَقَالَ : تعيش لها الجهابذة ، (( إنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلنَا الذِّكْرَ وإنَّا لَهُ لَحافِظُونَ)) . 
وعلم الحديث درايةً وروايةً من أشرف العلوم وأجلِّها ، بل هو أجلها عَلَى الإطلاق بعد العلم بالقرآن الكريم الذي هو أصل الدين ومنبع الطريق المستقيم ، فالحديث هو المصدر الثاني للتشريع الإسلامي بعضه يستقل بالتشريع ، وكثير منه شارح لكتاب الله تَعَالَى مبين له قال تَعَالَى : (( وأَنْزَلْنا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ  )).
وعلم الحديث تتفرع تحته علوم كثيرة ومن تلك العلوم : علم مصطلح الحديث وهو العلم الذي يكشف عن مصطلحات  المحدِّثين التي  يتداولونها في مصنفاتهم ودروسهم ، وكتاب ابن الصلاح " معرفة أنواع علم الحديث " واحد من أحسن الكُتُب التي أُلِّفَتْ في علم مصطلح الحديث . قال الحافظ العراقي : (( أحسن ما صنف أهل الحديث في معرفة الاصطلاح كتاب علوم الحديث لابن الصلاح  )) ، وربما كان ذَلِكَ لما حبا الله به ابن الصلاح من فطنة عالية ، وجودة ذهن ، وحسن قريحة ، وسلاسة أسلوب ، وإفادته من لَمِّ شتات كتب من سبقه بهذا الباب ، قال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني : (( من أول من صنف في ذَلِكَ  القاضي أبو مُحَمَّد الرامهرمزي كتابه " الْمُحَدِّث الفاصل " لكنه لَمْ يستوعب ، والحاكم أبو عبد الله النيسابوري ، لكنه لَمْ يهذب ولم يرتب ، وتلاه أبو نعيم الأصبهاني ، فعمل عَلَى كتابه مستخرجاً وأبقى أشياء للمتعقب . ثُمَّ جاء بعدهم الخطيب أبو بكر البغدادي ، فصنف في قوانين الرواية كتاباً سماه " الجامع لآداب الشَّيخ 
والسامع " … ، ثُمَّ جاء بعدهم  بعض من تأخر عن الخطيب فأخذ من هذا العلم بنصيب : فجمع القاضي عياضٌ كتاباً لطيفاً سماه " الإلماع " وأبو حفص الميانجي جزءاً سماه " مالايسع الْمُحَدِّث جهله " وأمثال ذَلِكَ من التصانيف التي اشتهرت وبسطت ليتوفر علمها واختصرت ليتيسر فهمها إلى أن جاء الحافظ الفقيه تقي الدين أبو عمرو عثمان بن الصلاح عبد الرحمان الشهرزوري نزيل دمشق – فجمع لما ولي تدريس الحديث بالمدرسة الأشرفية – كتابه المشهور ، فهذَّب فنونه وأملاه شيئاً بعد شيء ؛ فلهذا لَمْ يحصل ترتيبه عَلَى الوضع المتناسب ، واعتنى بتصانيف الخطيب المتفرقة فجمع شتات مقاصدها وضمَّ إليها من غيرها نخب فوائدها ، فاجتمع في كتابه ما تفرَّقَ في غيره ، فلهذا عكف الناس عليه وساروا بسيره ، فلا يحصى كم ناظم له ومختصر ومستدرك عليه ومقتصر ومعارض له ومنتصر )).
وكان من أعظم الكتب التي خدمت كتاب ابن الصلاح هذا الكتاب النفيس الذي بين يديك أخي القارئ الكريم ؛ إذ إن الحافظ ابن حجر ألفه بعد أنْ تمكن في علم الحديث غاية التمكن ، وأحاط بجميع فنون هذا العلم الشريف مع إفادته الواسعة من كتب من سبقه ممن خدم كتاب ابن الصلاح شرحاً ونظماً واختصاراً وتنكيتاً ، وكان على رأس تلك الكتب التي أفاد منها في نكته هذه كتاب " إصلاح ابن الصلاح " للعلامة مغلطاي و" نكت الزركشي "وكتابي " التقييد والإيضاح " و" شرح التبصرة والتذكرة " لشيخه العراقي ؛ فأفاد من هذه الكتب ؛ الأمر الذي جعل كتابه يفوق الكتب الأخرى السابقة في التنكيت على ابن الصلاح ، زيادة على توسعه في تخريج وتعليل كثير من الأحاديث ، مع النقولات الواسعة والمتعددة من كتب العلم بشتى فنونه ، مما جعل الكتاب يحوي على مهمات ودقائق علم مصطلح الحديث بحيث لا يستغني عنها طالب علم يطلب هذا الفن الشريف .
وكان شيخنا العلامة المحدّث عبد الله بن عبد الرحمان السعد يوصي كثيراً طلبة العلم بهذا الكتاب النفيس في دروسه ومحاضراته الخاصة بهذا الفن ، وقد ذاكرته كثيراً في كثير من المسائل عند تحقيقي لهذا الكتاب القيم ، وكان منها ما هو عن طريق الهاتف ، وقد استأذنته في إضافة بعض أقواله كما ذكرت ذلك عند تعليقي المطول في الكلام عن أنواع التدليس ، وقد صنعت نحو هذا عند إعلالي لكثير من الأحاديث عند تحقيقي لكتاب 
" صحيح ابن خزيمة " . فلا أملك له شيئاً يوازي فضله العلمي إلاّ الدعاء له بالعافية والعمر المديد والعطاء الدائم في الخير ، وأنْ يكمل الله تعالى له طريق الوصول إلى مرضاته ويجزل له المثوبة .
وقد طبع كتاب " النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح " قبل أكثر من عقد ونصف من السنين بتحقيق الدكتور ربيع بن هادي عمير المدخلي ، وقد حصل بتحقيقه على درجة الدكتوراه ، وقد طبع في مجلدين حوى على 968 صفحة ، وعلى الرغم من الجهد الكبير الذي بذله الدكتور ربيع إلا أن غالب جهده انصب على تضخيم الكتاب بالتراجم ، واستعمل طريقة تخريج الأحاديث على الكتاب والباب مما أدى إلى تحشية الكتاب بحواش ليس فيها كبير فائدة . أما النص فعلى الرغم من النسخ التي توافرت لدى الدكتور ربيع إلا أنَّ النص لم يكن سليماً ؛ إذ تكررت التصحيفات والتحريفات والسقوطات ، انظر على سبيل المثال كثرة السقوطات كما في التعليق على الصفحات الآتية :- 
58 و64 و75 و80 و100 و116 و122 و125 و127 و139 و143 و144 و155 و159 و160 و161 و166 و168 و174 و177 و178 و181 و238 و242 و244 و247 و248 و256 و263 و275 و279 و288 و289 و301 و305 و311 و315 و323 و326 و328 و331 و333 و338 و347 و349 و352 و362 و363 و372 و373 و379 و389 و397 و430 و431 و440 و456 و458 و482 و493 و502 و504 و518 و532 و534 و547 و548 و557 و570 و573 و580 و582 و585 و586 و598 و604 و608 و632 و633 .
والطبعة الآتية الذكر قلدت هذه الطبعة في جميع السقوطات .
أما عن كثرة الأخطاء فانظر تعليقي على الصفحات الآتية :-
51 و56 و61 و62 و67 و79 و101 و120 و127 و128 و138 و161 و269 و281 و283 و308 و333 و339 و341 و344 و361 و366 و370 و375 و390 و391 و403 و405 و420 و422 و427 و439 و465 و481 و484 و546 و553 و554 و558 و536 و603 و605 و613 و619 و620 .
والطبعة الآتية الذكر قلدت هذه الطبعة في جميع هذه الأخطاء .
وقد رمزت لهذه الطبعة بالرمز ( خ ) .
وقد طبع الكتاب طبعة ثانية في دار الكتب العلمية من غير تاريخ في مجلد واحد حوى على 384 صفحة . وكتب على طرة الكتاب : حققه وعلق عليه مسعود عبد الحميد السعدني ومحمد فارس ، ويغلب على ظني أن هذه الأسماء وهمية لا حقيقة لها ؛ إذ إنَّ الكتاب مسلوخُ النص من أوله إلى آخره من طبعة الدكتور ربيع ، وقد وقعوا في جميع ما وقع فيه ، بل قلدوه في كل شيء حتى في الفارزة والنقطة والأقواس والمعكوفات ، وسلخا بعض هوامشه المتعلقة بتراجم بعض الرواة ، وليس لهما أي جهد في الكتاب فهما لابسا ثوبي زور متشبعان بما لم يعطيا ، بل كذبا وادعيا أنَّهما استعملا نسخاً خطية عند تحقيق الكتاب وسرقا حتى صور الدكتور ربيع . ولم يكتفيا بأخطاء الدكتور ربيع في النص ، بل نشأت لهما أخطاء جديدة بسبب الطباعة ، وقد أعرضت عن كثير من أخطائهما حتى لا أضخم حواشي الكتاب لكني علقت على بعض منها ، فجميع ما سقط من الطبعة السالفة الذكر سقط من عندهما زيادة على المواضع الآتية :- 
54 و68 و75 و94 و113 و123 و125 و141 و150 و157 و162 و185 و186 و191 و249 و250 و257 و282 و292 و294 و299 و301 و314 و321 و344 و352 و367 و371 و375 و379 و400 و401 و403 و423 و424 و431 و438 و455 و471 و510 و540 و599 .
وجميع ما حصل من خطأ في الطبعة السالفة الذكر ، حصل عندهما ، بل هناك أخطاء أخرى ، انظر على سبيل المثال :- 
59 و62 و69 و99 و118 و119 و128 و132 و149 و157 و162 و165 و258 و303 و306 و307 و319 و346 و360 و361 و371 و374 و375 و376 و377 و383 و432 و436 و440 .
ومما يجعل الإنسان يجزم بأنَّ ناشري هذه الطبعة ليس لهما إلا سلخ نص الدكتور ربيع المدخلي وهو أنَّ الدكتور ربيعاً كان يضيف عناوين توضيحية من عنده،ويضع النص بين معكوفتين، وهما كانا يسلخان النص ويحذفان المعكوفات دون أي إشارة،وانظر تعليقي على الصفحات التالية : 168 و460 و471 و496 و504 و512 و522 و532 و543 و553 و597 و599 و600 و601 و625 .
بل إنَّ الدكتور ربيعاً أضاف كلمة خطأ كما في الصفحة 283 من طبعتنا هذه وقلداه تقليداً أعمى . وقد رمزت لهذه الطبعة السقيمة بالرمز ( ع ) .
ولا يخفى أنَّ الغاية من تحقيق أي كتاب من الكتب تتجه للعناية إلى تقديم النص صحيحاً مطابقاً لما أراده مؤلفه ، بعد توثيق نسبته ومادته مع العناية بضبطه وتوضيح 
مراده .
فالتحقيق ينبغي أنْ يكون بضبط النص أولاً وترتيبه وشكل مشكله ، مع ذكر الفواصل التي تعين على قراءة النص وفهمه ، مع بذل الجهد من أجل التوصل إلى النص الذي كتبه المصنف أو أراده ، وذلك باعتماد النسخ المهمة والرجوع إلى موارد المصنف ومن استقى منه ، وتثبيت الاختلافات المهمة بين النسخ والترجيح بينها مع العناية الدقيقة في ذكر الاختلافات المهمة بين موارد المصنف ومن ينقل عنه . وينبغي أنْ يكون التعليق بما يجلو النص وييسره من توضيح مشكل أو تقييد اسم غريب أو شرح مصطلح من المصطلحات ، مع تخريج النصوص بأنواعها والكلام على المهم منها ، كما يتعين الكلام على نقد الحديث أو تخريج التراجم المهمة . وبالإمكان إضافة أشياء أخرى أو إهمال بعض ما ذكر حسب ما يراه المحقق مناسباً لقارئ النص ، على ألاّ يكون ذلك من باب الإهمال والتقصير .
وكتاب النكت على نفاسته ومكانة مؤلفه لم يحقق التحقيق المرضي ؛ ولذلك ومنذ سنوات فكرت بإعادة تحقيق الكتاب تحقيقاً علمياً رصيناً رضيا يليقُ بمكانة المؤلف وأهمية الكتاب ؛ فشمرتُ عن ساعد الجد فحصلت على مخطوطتين للكتاب صورهما لي الأخ الفاضل الشيخ الدكتور +++++++ -رعاه الله- من جامعة أم القرى 
( ميكروفيلم ) ، فقابلت النسخ المطبوعة والمخطوطة ورجعتُ إلى موارد المصنف وأصوله ومن استقى منه حتى توصلت إلى النص الأفضل فيما أراه ، ثم أخذتُ على عاتقي تخريج جميع نصوص الكتاب على ما توافر لي من مصادر في بلدنا الجريح . وعلقتُ على مسائل الحديث المهمة بما منّه الله عليَّ من معرفة بهذا العلم الشريف .
وكنت جاهداً على إتمام الكتاب بالفوائد العلمية المتنوعة على حسب طاقتي ، وقد قدمتُ للكتاب بمقدمة ضمنتها أربعة فصول : تكلمت في الفصل الأول عن الحافظ ابن الصلاح وعقدت الفصل الثاني  للكلام عن الإمام العراقي ، أما الفصل الثالث فتحدثت فيه عن الحافظ ابن حجر ، وذكرت في الفصل الرابع وصف النسخ ومنهج التحقيق .
وبعد : فهذا كتاب " النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح " لحافظ عصره وعجيب دهره الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني ، أقدمه لمحبي المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم السائرين على هديه الراجين شفاعته يوم القيامة ، قد خدمته الخدمة التي توازي تعلقي بسيدنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وبذلت فيه ما وسعني من جهد ومال ووقت ، ولم أبخل عليه بشيء ، وكان الوقت الذي قضّيته فيه كله مباركاً .

وآخِر دعوانا أن الحمد لله ربِّ العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين لهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين



وكتب أبو الحارث
ماهر بن ياسين بن فحل الدكتور
20/ ذو الحجة/ 1424

----------


## الرايه

الدكتور الفاضل
 ماهر

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير

ونفع بكم و بعلمكم 
ويسر الله صدور تحقيقكم قريباً
وماذكرتموه من مذاكرة علمية مع الشيخ عبدالله السعد حول تحقيق الكتاب ومسائله العلمية
يزيد في الحرص على اقتنائه .

حفظكم الله من كل مكروه

----------


## ماهر الفحل

آمينجزاكم الله خيراً ، ونفع بكم وزادكم من فضله

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الشَّيخ الفاضل / علي أحمد عبد الباقي ـ سلّمهُ اللَّه ـ :

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

جزاكم اللَّهُ خيرًا ونفع بكم .



ننتظر ملحوظاتكم على كتاب "النكت على ابن الصلاح" للحافظ ابن حجر تحقيق الدّكتور ربيع المدخلي الطبعة الثانية الصادرة عن مكتبة الفرقان .

أعانكم اللَّه.

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الشَّيْخ الكريم / مَاهر الفَحل :

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

ما شاء اللّه !

بارك اللَّه فيكم ورفع قدركم .

دمتم بخير .

----------


## ماهر الفحل

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكم الله ومرحباً بكم
وأنتم بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وستر عليكم وزادكم من فضله

----------


## عبدالله

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## النالوتي السلفي

الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير يرى أن طبعة الجامعة الإسلامية للشيخ ربيع  التي ذكرتها هي افضل طبعات الكتاب 

والله أعلم

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير يرى أن طبعة الجامعة الإسلامية للشيخ ربيع  التي ذكرتها هي افضل طبعات الكتاب 
> والله أعلم


بارك الله فيك أخانا الحبيب ، وهل بعد قول الشيخ عبد الكريم من قول - حفظه الله وبارك في عمره - لكن قوله هذا من باب قول المحدثين : ((هذا أصح شيء في الباب)) وهذا ليس نصًا على الصحة ، فأصح شيء في الباب قد يكون صحيحًا وقد يكون حسنًا بل قد يكون ضعيفًا ، وتحقيق الشيخ ربيع للكتاب من باب الحسن ، والكتاب لأهميته يحتاج تحقيقًا تتوفر فيه شروط التحقيق الصحيح ، بارك الله فيك ، ونفع الله بالشيخ العلامة عبد الكريم الخضير وسائر علماء المسلمين . آمين.

----------


## شتا العربي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم

----------


## نجيب

ثناء الدكتورعبدالكري  م الخضير على رسالة دكتوراه الشيخ ربيع المدخلي
سائل يقول : أريد ان أسأل عن أفضل طبعات النكت لابن الصلاح ؟؟
لتحميل الملف
http://www.gbland.info/up4/rabee-kudhair.mp3

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

> ...وهل بعد قول الشيخ عبد الكريم من قول - حفظه الله وبارك في عمره - لكن قوله هذا من باب قول المحدثين : ((هذا أصح شيء في الباب)) وهذا ليس نصًا على الصحة ، فأصح شيء في الباب قد يكون صحيحًا وقد يكون حسنًا بل قد يكون ضعيفًا ، وتحقيق الشيخ ربيع للكتاب من باب الحسن ، والكتاب لأهميته يحتاج تحقيقًا تتوفر فيه شروط التحقيق الصحيح ، بارك الله فيك ، ونفع الله بالشيخ العلامة عبد الكريم الخضير وسائر علماء المسلمين . آمين.


بارك اللَّـه فيكم يا شيخ  علي أحمد عبد الباقي .



> ننتظر ملحوظاتكم على كتاب "النكت على ابن الصلاح" للحافظ ابن حجر تحقيق الدّكتور ربيع المدخلي الطبعة الثانية الصادرة عن مكتبة الفرقان .
> أعانكم اللَّه.

----------


## تابع السنة

أحسنتم جميعاً، وبارك الله في جهود الشيخ ماهر الفحل ونفع به، ونحن بانتظار هذه الطبعة في غاية من الشوق واللهفة، فنرجو الله ألا تتأخر في الظهور.

----------


## ماهر الفحل

آمين 
جزاكم الله خيراً ونفع الله بكم وزادكم الله من فضله .

----------


## طالب علوم الحديث

جزا الله شيخنا الحبيب الشيخ ماهر خير الجزاء على جهوده العظيمة و المفيدة في تحقيق أمثال هذه الكتب ..

و لكن دور النشر عندها تقصير كبير في نشر كتبه بشكل عام .. و الله المستعان

----------


## ماهر الفحل

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب النجيب ، أسأل الله أن يبارك لك في علمك ووقتك وأن يجعلك من العلماء الربانيين وأن يزيدك من خيري الدنيا والآخرة .
والحمد لله على كل حال .

----------


## ابوعاصم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين :
يشرفني ويسعدني أن أكون أحد أعضاء هذا المجلس العلمي المبارك وبين هذه الكوكبة المتألقة، 
لدي سؤال :ألم يحقق أو يعلّق (علي بن حسن الأثري)على الكتاب،وما رأيكم بتعليقاته وتحقيقه؟

----------


## ماهر الفحل

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
حياك الله أخي الكريم ومرحباً بك أن المذكور علي بن حسن الأثري لم يحقق هذا الكتاب ، بل حقق نزهة النظر ، وسماه " النكت " ولا يحق له ذلك .
وجزاكم الله خيراً

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## أبو عبد الأعلى

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> حياك الله أخي الكريم ومرحباً بك أن المذكور علي بن حسن الأثري لم يحقق هذا الكتاب ، بل حقق نزهة النظر ، وسماه " النكت " ولا يحق له ذلك .
> وجزاكم الله خيراً
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


شيخنا ماهر حياكم الله , كيف حالكم وحال بلدكم الحبيبة.
في الحقيقة أنا لم أفهم معنى قولكم ( ولا يحق له ذلك ) فأنا شخصيا أعتمد على تلكم الطبعة
هل من أخطاْ تنبهوننا عليها
وسلامي الحار لك يا شيخ مرة أخرى

----------


## ماهر الفحل

مرحباً بكم وجزاكم الله خيراً
المقصود أنه لا يحق له تغيير اسم الكتاب ، وهذه الطبعة فيها خطأ ليس باليسير ، انظر هذا الرابط 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6468

وجزاكم الله خيراً على أدبكم الجم وأسلوبكم الطيب .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو عبد الأعلى

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا, و حفظكم من كل سوء .

----------


## فؤاد بولفاف

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا ماهر ونفع بكم

----------


## ابن رجب الحنبلي

هل للشيخ ماهر الفحل تحقيق على كتاب النكت على مقدمة ابن الصلاح , وفي أي مكتبة أجده في مدينة الدمام ؟

----------


## جبل العلم

> مرحباً بكم وجزاكم الله خيراً
> المقصود أنه لا يحق له تغيير اسم الكتاب ، وهذه الطبعة فيها خطأ ليس باليسير ، انظر هذا الرابط 
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6468
> وجزاكم الله خيراً على أدبكم الجم وأسلوبكم الطيب .
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


والله اعلم ان الحق معكم الا اذا كان هناك سبب علمي لظهور الاسم بهذا الشكل  او تغييره والله اعلم لا يوجد سبب.
اذا كان التحقيق الجديد للنكت في المطبعة من سنتين فمتى سيرى النور ولماذا لا نحصل عليه كنسخة الكترونية، جزاكم الله خيرا
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## أبومروة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك شيخنا ماهر الفحل على هذه المعلومات القيمة ، ليبارك الله في مجهوداتكم وأعمالكم 
حقيقة شوقتنا كثيرا لهذا العمل ، 
جزاكم الله خيرا  ونفع الله بكم

----------


## ماهر الفحل

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً ونفع الله بكم .
نعم الكتاب تأخر كثيراً في دار الميمان ، وأنا في الحقيقة تارك للسفر بسبب انشغالي بالدروس العلمية والتذاكر مع أخوتي طلبة العلم .
وكلما اتصلت بالأخ الفاضل الدكتور سليمان الميمان ؛ لأسأله عن صدور الكتاب يقول : قريباً .
وهذا هاتفه جزاه الله خيراً 0505279955
أكرر شكري للأخوة على اهتمامهم وحرصهم ، وأسأل الله أن يبارك لنا جميعاً في أوقاتنا ، وأن يستعملنا في خدمة دينه .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبد فقير

على وشك الصدور أيضا تحقيق النكت لابن حجر والتقييد والإيضاح للعراقى مع المقدمة لابن الصلاح للشيخ طارق بن عوض الله

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الليبي الأثري

الشيخ الفاضل ماهر الفحل أنتظر تحقيقكم بفارغ الصبر..

لكن أرجوا أن يتسع صدرك لما سأقوله!!.

قلتم بارك الله فيك "المقصود أنه لا يحق له تغيير اسم الكتاب "!!

أين وقع التغير!؟

وهل صنيع الشيخ أحمد شاكر مع "اختصار علوم الحديث" للحافظ ابن كثير وتسميته بـ"الباعث الحثيث" هو تغير للاٍسم؟

قلتم "..   أن المذكور "!! لماذا هذا الابهام.؟ وما باعثه..؟

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ثلاث منجيات.... والعدل في الغضب والرضا"!

وكم أتمنى أن تكون نشيطا لتبين وهاء وشطحات أمثال نور الدين عتر ,ابو غدة ..؟!!

----------


## ماهر الفحل

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً .
تغيير اسم الكتاب من قبل المحقق عملٌ غير مقبول مهما كان عامله .
أما بيان الأخطاء للآخرين فهو دين نسأل عنه ، فيجب بيان الحق ليعرف ؛ حتى لا يثبت غير الحق ، وفي مقدمتي لكتاب " معرفة أنواع علم الحديث " نقد شامل لأحد من طلبت بيان أخطاءه ، وللآخر نقد غير قليل في كتابي " الجامع في العلل والفوائد " ، ولو اطلعت على كتاب " كشف الإيهام " لما طلبت ما طلبت ، أسأل الله أن يوفقك لكل خير ، وأن يجعلك على خير .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> على وشك الصدور أيضا تحقيق النكت لابن حجر والتقييد والإيضاح للعراقى مع المقدمة لابن الصلاح للشيخ طارق بن عوض الله


 صدر الكتاب عن دار ابن عفان في أخر سنة 1429هـ ، 2008 م .

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

جزى اللهُ شيخَنا المِفضَال (علي أحمد عبدالباقي) خيرًا على حُسْنِ عرضه وأدبِه،، وجزى اللهُ مِثلَه شيخَنا المِفضَال الحَبِيب (ماهر الفحل)، ونفَع الله بِكُما وجمَعَنا جميعًا في مستقرِّ رحمتِه مع سيِّد المُرسَلِين محمدٍ - صلَّى الله عليْه وسلَّم.
وفي انتِظار تقييم "الثلاثيَّة" طبعَة شيخِنا طارق بن عوض الله - حفِظَه الله.

----------


## أبو المنذر الشلقاني

> جزى اللهُ شيخَنا المِفضَال (علي أحمد عبدالباقي) خيرًا على حُسْنِ عرضه وأدبِه،، وجزى اللهُ مِثلَه شيخَنا المِفضَال الحَبِيب (ماهر الفحل)، ونفَع الله بِكُما وجمَعَنا جميعًا في مستقرِّ رحمتِه مع سيِّد المُرسَلِين محمدٍ - صلَّى الله عليْه وسلَّم.
> وفي انتِظار تقييم "الثلاثيَّة" طبعَة شيخِنا طارق بن عوض الله - حفِظَه الله.


اللهم آمين

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

> اللهم آمين


 ننتظر نقدا لطبعة الشيخ طارق ممن اطلع عليها.

----------


## القرشي

ندعوا من الله أن يصلح دار الميمان والقائمين عليها حتى لا يحبسوا كتب العلم عن طلبة العلم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## القرشي

> ندعوا من الله أن يصلح دار الميمان والقائمين عليها حتى لا يحبسوا كتب العلم عن طلبة العلم .


ندعو لهم وإلا ندعوا عليهم

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

بعد كل هذه المدة ألم يصدر الكتاب؟!أنا في حاجة ماسة له لاشتغالي بتحقيق كتاب حديثي

----------


## الفيومي

> في انتِظار تقييم "الثلاثيَّة" طبعَة شيخِنا طارق بن عوض الله - حفِظَه الله.


؟!

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أرى أن طبعة الشيخ طارق نافعة لطالب العلم؛ لكونه جمع الكتب الثلاثة: ( "علوم الحديث لابن الصلاح"، "نكت العراقي"، "نكت ابن حجر" )، مما يفيد طالب العلم في قراءة المسألة في علوم الحديث ثم يقرأ التعقيب عليها أو تعضيدها للإمامين، كل ذلك في موضع واحد، مما يجعل المسألة تجتمع في رأسه.

----------


## الفيومي

> ......أن المذكور علي بن حسن الأثري لم يحقق هذا الكتاب ، بل حقق نزهة النظر ، وسماه " النكت " ولا يحق له ذلك...


بغض النظر عن جودة عمل الشيخ الحلبي في الطبعة المذكورة من عدمه.....
هل كان العلامة ابن حجر أيضًا مخطئًا في تسمية كتابه «النكت على كتاب ابن الصلاح»؟!!
قد كان كلامُ الشيخ ماهر صحيحٌ لا غبار عليه؛ لو سَمَّاه المحقِّق: «النكت على نخبة الفكر للحافظ ابنِ حجر، تحقيق علي الحلبي».
أمَا وقد سَمَّاه: «النكت على نزهة النظر........ بقلم علي الحلبي»... فما الضَّير في ذلك؟!
أحسب أن الشيخ ماهرًا لم ينتبه للعنوان جيدًا فقط (هذا الظنُّ به).




> .....وهذه الطبعة فيها خطأ ليس باليسير ، انظر هذا الرابط....


للفائدة:
قد أعاد الشيخ الحلبي طباعة الكتاب (1431) في إصدار جديد، وأشار في مقدمته للانتقادات الموجهة إليه (وكأنه يعني ما في الرابط المشار إليه، وغيره)، وذَكَر أنه أصلح ما رآه صوابًا مِن ذلك، إضافةً إلى فوائد أُخرى جديدة.
وجزاكم الله خيرًا.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قول الشيخ ماهر بارك الله فيه : . وكتب على طرة الكتاب : حققه وعلق عليه مسعود عبد الحميد السعدني ومحمد فارس ، ويغلب على ظني أن هذه الأسماء وهمية لا حقيقة لها ؛ إذ إنَّ الكتاب مسلوخُ النص من أوله إلى آخره من طبعة الدكتور ربيع.
بل هذه أسماء حقيقية لكن هذه طريقة القوم هداهم الله .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قد رأيت الطبعة الجديدة للحلبي وقد غير بعض ما انتقد عليه بالفعل .وجزى الله الشيخ ماهر على ما تفضل به خيرا .

----------

